# como puedo conectar estos dos circuitos??



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2007)

hola tengo 8)  construido y funcionando el transmisor de que aparece como destacado.... a este quiero adicionarle un amplificador con +10 dB    de ganacia para aumenatr su alcance.. el problema es que no se como conectar estos dos circuitos que utilizan distintas tensiones... ababo les dejo la imagen.. ademas quisiera saber cual es la mejor antena para este tipo de amplificador..
gracias de antemano..  ops:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ouedes hacer dos osas:

1.-Pudes jugar con la toma intermedia de ka antena para igualar la impedancia, como mas cercano al positivo menor impedancia.

2.-Poner un simple amplificador intermedio, igualito a los de BF con 2n222 o cualquier transistor de pequeña señal.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2007)

podrias poner un diagramita.... te lo agradeceria.. al igual que yo ,muchas personas (me has preguntado) estan interesadas......
Gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## VichoT (Sep 5, 2007)

Holas.anthony123conecta directo dela antena ala entrada  con el trimmer ke esta dispuesto para ello el de 2 -22pF.

Problemas de diferente alimentacion????? podrias poner los valores o yo entendi mal. bueno el caso eske eso es facil de solucionar..

Ahora el drama ke tendras sera ajustar el aplificador a la frecuencia de trabajo del Tx ke ya tieiens montado  y por ende maxima ganancia ke este conjunto puede darte si posees un indicador de potencia en RF o de antena podras ponerselo ala salida  y con el guiarte hasta teenr la maxima ganacia (mueve los trimmer)

Respecto alaa antena todo depende dela aplicacion si keres uan comuncacion directa con un solo receptro opta poruna antena direcional las mas comunes y facil de hacer son las de dipolo.ahora si keres ke todos ala redonda  te escuchen optá por una antena omnidieccional esta es mas compleja de armar y montar pero basicamente esla misma ke el dipolo simple.

Respecto al eskema de buffer en el foro esta circulando un eskema muy weno  deun  Tx con u respectivo pre de audio y su buffer de salida.Buscalo...

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2007)

la tension del transmisor es 9 volt y la del amplificado de RF es de 12 a 15 volt.  ...ademas  q palabra podre colocar para que aparesca?? en que foro?? en que tema especifico?? yo se que Dano te dijo que no des las direcciones completas, aunque sea dime en que foro esta y yo lo busco....
Gracias..  ops:


----------



## VichoT (Sep 6, 2007)

Holas.anthony123. podes conectar sin problemas  el amplificador a los 9 VCC del TX no creo ke debas reajustar la polarizacion del bjt aunke si tendra menos potencia. lo ke tb podes hacer es conectar tu TX a ua fuente de 12VCC y comprobar ke el bjt oscilador nose recaliente.

respecto al cto del TX con pre de audio y buffer de salida ke menciono esta en el msmo foro solo busca en los temas relacionados con TX de FM (perdona pero no recuerdo exactamente  en cual esta) o tb odes buscar mis mensajes y por ahy llegar hasta el o a otro ke yo mismo postee hace ya un tiempo.

BYE!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 6, 2007)

nocreo que tengas problemas a conectarlo a 12V ni el oscilador ni el amplificacor, suelen funcionar correctamente.
El problema sera excitar al amplificador sin que se apague el oscilador por culpa de una excesiba carga o proboque inestabilidades.

La antena es esencial, una buena antena implica un buen rendimiento, puedes llegar mas lejos con 100mW y una buena antena que 100W y un trozo de cable mal calculado.
Se pueden hacer antenas muy baratas y sencillas solo debes googlear.

Tambien si puedes conseguir un medidor de estacionarias te permitira ajustar la impedancia de la antena mara obtener la maximo rendimiento. Cualquier radioaficionado tiene uno o te lo puedes construir facilmente tu mismo, busca medidor de ROE


Lo del separador tengo que buscarlo en revistas antiguas no si si todavia l
las tengo

he encontrado esto, si ya se... pero a lo que vamos
http://www.ee.washington.edu/circuit_archive/circuits/F_ASCII_Schem.html#ASCIISCHEM_010

seria el circuito formado por Q2,r8,r7,r9,C9.

El circuito adapta impedancias relativamente altas de entrada con las bajas del amplificacor de potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2007)

VichoT:
             ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ Gracias ! ! ! ! ! !

Por intentar poner orden


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2007)

entonces tendria que conectar esa fraccion de circuito que me estas dando entre la salida del transmidor y la entrada del amplificador?? o iria de otra forma? ademas ese "adaptador no necesitaria alimentacion?? si es asi.. de cuanto estariamos hablando?? podrias postear un diagrama de tu idea??? creo que nada mas entiendo lo del adaptador......


----------



## VichoT (Sep 7, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.tenes razon enla 1| consulta asi se conecta y en la segunda obvio ke si necesita alimenatcion y lo conectas ala linea de VCC co el resto delos transistores.

BYE!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2007)

En principio el oscilador da sobre 1.5V en vacio o con carga bastante baja, pero una impedancia relativamente alta, o sea puede dar pocos mA. El transistor que añaderias simplemente te dara esos mA necesarios para excitar el transistor.

Si miras bien el circuito ASCII a mano derecha tienes la alimentacion.
La R6,C8,CR2 es una forma de estabilizar el circuito oscilador y evitar autooscilaciones y realimentaciones del amplificador de potencia. Algunos añaden un choque o una verla de ferrita para asegurarse que el oscilador no es interferido ni interfiere.

Añadiendo la etapa Q2 bajas la impedancia a los 500ohms necesarios para una antena comercial y el cable coaxial y da algo mas de potencia al dar unos mA mas.

Como Q2 no esta sintonizado no se eliminan las frecuencias espureas esto rezuce la efectividad, pero como es de baja potencia tiene poca importancia.

Recuerda que tu amplificador de potencia es de clase C o sea en ausencia de señal la tension bce es 0, eso es facil de encontrar en google.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 7, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Tambien si puedes conseguir un medidor de estacionarias te permitira ajustar la impedancia de la antena mara obtener la maximo rendimiento. Cualquier radioaficionado tiene uno o te lo puedes construir facilmente tu mismo, busca medidor de ROE



como es eso de ajustar la impedancia de la antena...?? la resistencia???
ademas esto fue lo que entendi... (abajo esta una imagen con mi idea para evitar confusiones)..


----------



## VichoT (Sep 8, 2007)

Holas.anthony123. segun la teoria de transferencia de energia tendras una mayor transferencia de energia cuando la impedancia dela fuente es = ala impedancia dela carga..

Es por esto ke existen los adaptadores de impedancias (una forma de resistencia).

respecto ala conexion si mal recuerdo tu cto amplificador ya tiene un condenso en la entrada si es asi conecta ese terminal marcado como entrada directamente ala patilla del emisor del transistor buffer.

BYE!


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 8, 2007)

ola yo e terminado mi fm es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/transmisor-fm.htm
pero el alcance es muy corto de mi esquina  la otra y me gustaria saber como amplificar la potencia . una pregunta para que sirve el diagrama de arriba


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 8, 2007)

ok vicho T esto fue lo que entendi... corrigeme si no estoy en lo corecto...


----------



## VichoT (Sep 8, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.estas en lo correcto.

jose_flash. si te dieras el tiempo de leer todo el hilo del tema  te darias cuenta de ké estamos hablando,  pero te adelanto ke estamos hablando de TX de FM y de como aumentar la señal

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 8, 2007)

hola *vichot* ... tu crees que ese amplificador sea facil de calibrar... ?? en mi caso yo hice el transmisor que aparece como destacado y me trasmite de maravilla a 88,95 MHz..... TAMBIEN  segui tu consejo acerca de buskr en tus conversaciones y consegui tu amplificador... tu crees que es mejor que el de pablin? cual seria el mas fiable y de mas facil calibrado???


----------



## VichoT (Sep 8, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.en realidad no puedo decirte cual delos dpos eskemas es mejor el de pablin nuca lo probe en cambio el io aun esta en funcionamiento en cuanto ala calibracion kreo ke los dos tienen las mismas dificultades... en cuanto a estabilidad el mio es realmente bueno pero  en alcance  esta limitado a solo 1W ( ke traducido a km seria algo asi como 1.2Km.

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 8, 2007)

me podrias pasar:cuanto volt le colocas, cuantos mA, el numero del transistor y y unas foticos de las dos bobinas, debido a que no especificas cuantas vueltas, el nº del alambre, el diametro del nucleo, si es de aire, ferrite,etc... te lo agradeceria... voy a tomar el tuyo precisamente porque cumple con mi espectativa...        
Espero ancioso  tu respuesta.. Gracias *Vicho T* ops:


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 9, 2007)

anthony123 cuantas vueltas tiene la bobina de el amplificador que as colgado y k transistor l pongo?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lo mismo se lo estoy preguntando al creador: *Vicho t*.... estoy esperando la respuesta... de todas maneras abajo adjunto uno que encontre en webelectronica.com.ar.. se ve sencillo deberia funcionar.. 8)


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 9, 2007)

no me esperare a que me conteste VICHO T.......... pero muchas gracias


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 9, 2007)

esta funcinara ?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 9, 2007)

tu sabes como estan armadas la bobinas del amplificador??  si sabes porfa pasame los datos, yo hago el circuito y en el transcurso de estos dias (martes +/-) te respondo si todo el circuito funciona, incluyendo el adaptador de impedancia.... u otra opcion sera esperar que vicho t responda dandonos las explicaciones de como el las armó(las bobinas)y el valor de los trimmers, para asi evitar fallos en la salida o en el completo funcionamiento del circuito en si... ops:


----------



## Dano (Sep 10, 2007)

Anthony: Antes de continuar con el tema, tu has averiguado ¿cuanto cuestan los famosos transistores de RF?, porque aquí en Uruguay el MRF237 cuesta unos 100 dolares, ni hablar de màs potencia, uno de 100 watts cuesta unos 400 dólares  .

Es mucho dinero para gastar en una etapa de excitación como la tuya.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dano he dejado el diseño por lo que estas diciendo y por los altos costos de los multiples trimmers que lleva el circuito de pablin...he conseguido otros dos... me podrias decir cual es el mas fiable y confiable para construir?? igual tendria que utilizar el adaptador de impendancias?


----------



## Dano (Sep 11, 2007)

Yo personalmente prefiero el circuito de VichoT pero creo que estás en el mismo problema que los de  pablin ya que necesita un transistor de RF.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

pero es el mismo modelo??


----------



## VichoT (Sep 11, 2007)

Holas.anthony123. disculpa por la tardanza en pasarte mas datos del cto dentro de unos dias estare en mi casa y podre responderte con los datos delas bobinas y los trimmer.. fotos me es imposible.. y en cuato al transistor Dano tiene razon use un bjt de RF pero use uno muy comun el C9018 ke esta en casi todas las radios de baja calidad ke provienen desde china....

BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

ok, Vichot y en que parte de un circuito de un radio viejo puedo conseguir ese transistor (c9018)... ¿cerca de la bobina?¿en la salida de la antena?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

tiene disipador?? podrias pasarme algun dato para identificarlo... acuerdate que la nomenclatura cambia... ops: Ademas he estado buscando la hoja de datos y no aparece....
Gracias vicho T
BYE


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 12, 2007)

hola foristas... alguien sabe de algun programa en el cual se puedan simular circuitos de radio??


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> tiene disipador?? podrias pasarme algun dato para identificarlo... acuerdate que la nomenclatura cambia... ops: Ademas he estado buscando la hoja de datos y no aparece....
> Gracias vicho T
> BYE



Se puede adjuntar al mensaje una hoja de datos? pregunto esto porque no he visto a nadie adjuntar algo así, capas que esta prohibido. Si no es asi, te puedo pasar anthony123 el datasheet del C9018...


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

si se puede... pero disculpa mi error es el c9013...


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Bueno, no importa, aca te posteo los dos por si acaso, ten en cuenta que VichoT dijo que: 


> use un bjt de RF pero use uno muy comun el C9018



Saludos y espero que te sirvan.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

el dijo que el C9018 lo habia empleado en sus pruebas.. pero le fue mejor con el C9013.. 8)


----------



## zgouki (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah, te escribio al final sobre que elementos habia usado? Te paso los datos de las bobinas y los trimmer? Si los tienes, trata de postearlos que apenas termine el proyecto que estoy haciendo, me meto con esto de las RF ya que es un tema que me atrae mucho (obviamente voy a consultarte a ti y quien me quiera ayudar ). Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

si es la primera vez que vas con TX te recomiendo el circuito que aparece como destacado... funciona de una..(no todos los circuitos de este tipo lo hacen debido a que las "personas" le hacen cambios radicales de estructura solo para miniaturizarlo o arruinarle la vida a alguien:evil:..) con esto no estoy diciendo que los circuitos de la red son todos malos.. no te vayas a decepcionar con esta nota.. solo te digo que cuando vayas a armar un circuito de estos investigalo bien y despues te aventas..
con respecto a los datos de la bobinas llevo varios dias esperandolos de parte de VichoT(su autor, a quien agradesco muchos su ayuda).. acabo de mandarle un MP para ver si me responde.. cualquier novedad la posteo de inmediato..
Saludos.... es emocionante escuchar tu voz por la radio.. es una experiencia maravillosa...8) te la recomiendo..


----------



## jose_flash (May 12, 2008)

pregunta el adaptador de inpedancia ........ en vez de    2N3904 puede ponerse un BC547

o otra tenesis los datos del amplificador de vichoT..?  es que tengo ganas de montar eso...


----------

